# Spalta zu overpowered?



## evergrace (12. März 2009)

Hallo und zwar ich spiele selbst nen spalta und bin jetzt schon auf lvl 12 und ich muss sagen bin mit den dmg in den scenarios fast immer an erster stelle( ausser es ist nochn spalta dabei^^)....
wird der noch gefixt oder bleibt das so? ^^


----------



## Fireleaf (12. März 2009)

Tja Spalta und Slayer sind halt DDs ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei meiner Meinung nach, nachdem was ich gestern
sehen durfte, generell die Destroklasse mal wieder stärker zu sein scheint, obwohls die genaue
gegenklasse ist vom Slayer. Nunja is nunmal so, destro müsste man sein xD


----------



## Pente (12. März 2009)

Hab das Thema mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben


----------



## evergrace (12. März 2009)

ja is scho klar
aeber im vergleich zu meinen hexenjäger und barbar macht der doch deutlich mehr dmg ^^
oder ändert sich das dann noch=
und danke für verschiebn hab noch nicht gesehn das es schon nen eigenen bereich gibt


----------



## Gortek (12. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Tja Spalta und Slayer sind halt DDs ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Gras ist immer Grüner auf der anderen Seite, hat dir das niemand erzählt? Der Spalta ist nicht stärker als der Slayer!
Es gibt auch keine genauen Gegenklassen, nur Spiegelklassen, die in etwa dieselben Mechaniken benutzen und dem selben Grundtyp angehören.

Cheers


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. März 2009)

Naja der bekommt ja auch
viel mehr Schaden ab wenn
man lange kämpft soweit
ichs mitbekommen hat 
und soll doch auch mal eine gute Klasse
geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (12. März 2009)

Ich hab gestern im Chat gelesen das der Spalta am anfang bessere Stats hat.


----------



## extecy (12. März 2009)

Slayer und spalta sind beides DD
wobei der Slayer die deff version ist
und der Spalta die off version

sprich der slayer hält mehr aus 
wobei der spalta mehr austeilen kann aber viel früher umkippen wird 

so wie ich es in erfahrung bringen konnte


----------



## joekay (12. März 2009)

1 on 1 hat der Spalta die Nase vorn aber wen interessiert schon 1 on 1, der Slayer hat dafür andere Vorteile. Die Spiegelung der Klassen ist in WAR bei keinem Beispiel 1:1


----------



## Schambambel (12. März 2009)

Ein Damage-Dealer, der Damage macht. Sowas unerhörtes gibts auch nur in Warhammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Omg, manche Leute...


----------



## Fireleaf (12. März 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Das Gras ist immer Grüner auf der anderen Seite, hat dir das niemand erzählt? Der Spalta ist nicht stärker als der Slayer!
> Es gibt auch keine genauen Gegenklassen, nur Spiegelklassen, die in etwa dieselben Mechaniken benutzen und dem selben Grundtyp angehören.
> 
> Cheers



/\
||
\/



> Tja Spalta und Slayer sind halt DDs ne. Wobei meiner Meinung nach, nachdem was ich gestern
> sehen durfte, generell die Destroklasse mal wieder stärker zu sein scheint, obwohls die genaue
> gegenklasse ist vom Slayer. Nunja is nunmal so, destro müsste man sein xD



Tur mir leid das ich ein wort vertauscht habe, oh großer meister...

Merkste wat?
(bin mal gnädig, man beachte das Farbspiel)



extecy schrieb:


> Slayer und spalta sind beides DD
> wobei der Slayer die deff version ist
> und der Spalta die off version
> 
> ...



Mh irgendwie, wie ich gesagt habe, oder? (nicht gegen dich extecy, derjenige weiß wen ich mein)


----------



## Wulfenson (12. März 2009)

Also bis jetzt finde ich den Spalta/slayer vom Damage eher dürftig,
besonders das die meisten kämpfe vorbei sind bevor man überhaupt mal in den genuss der boni kommt nerft etwas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(mit meinem WL will ich ihn mal garnicht vergleichen, da prügel ich locker das doppelte an damage raus..)

Mal schauen vielleicht tut sich am damage ja noch was in höheren lvln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Salute (12. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> Hallo und zwar ich spiele selbst nen spalta und bin jetzt schon auf lvl 12 und ich muss sagen bin mit den dmg in den scenarios fast immer an erster stelle( ausser es ist nochn spalta dabei^^)....
> wird der noch gefixt oder bleibt das so? ^^




Wenn man AE dmg macht dann kommt man auch leicht in die oberen Plätze. Außerdem wie OP/UP eine Klasse tatsächlich ist, kann man erst im Endgame beurteilen.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (12. März 2009)

Also ich als heiler muss sagen... spalta zu heilen sit hard oO die fressen so ein arsch hochen schaden .... finde sie net so super^^ rennen in masse DOWN xD naja geschmackssache^^ t2 erfahrung


----------



## Wunde (12. März 2009)

ÆbämÆ schrieb:


> Also ich als heiler muss sagen... spalta zu heilen sit hard oO die fressen so ein arsch hochen schaden .... finde sie net so super^^ rennen in masse DOWN xD naja geschmackssache^^ t2 erfahrung



Jo das Gleiche hatte ich gestern im T1...ich mir extra nen Heiler gemacht (weil, jetzt wo alle nen Slayer anfangen, kann man ja vielleicht am besten nen Heiler mitleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...und mit 11 Slayern in ein Szenario. Alle rennen in einem Haufen auf die ankommenden Spalta...irgendwo stehen zwei Zauberinnen...es kracht kurz zwei mal...und alle waren instant tot...sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt....ich habs dann erstmal wieder aufgegeben, vielleicht bin ich auch nicht zum Heilen bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Streuneralex (12. März 2009)

Hallo

Muss auch sagen das mein Spalta recht zügig umfällt.

Teilt zwar netten Schaden aus, aber im RvR liegt er mehr rum.

Naja, bin ja noch im T1 hoffe es wird dann besser.

Grüsse


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

also ich find die beiden Klassen beide zu stark. Als Hexenkriegerin bekomm ich einen Slayer nichtmal down, wenn er 3 Level unter mir ist. Außerdem lieg ich durch den massenhaften AE dauernd im Dreck, bzw. ich kann nichtmal bis zu den Heilern Stealth benutzen, da ich davor schon tot bin. Wirklich schade sowas.


----------



## joekay (12. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ..,,ich kann nichtmal bis zu den Heilern Stealth benutzen, da ich davor schon tot bin. Wirklich schade sowas.



Wieso läufst du durch den AE zu den Heilern?


----------



## Wulfenson (12. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also ich find die beiden Klassen beide zu stark. Als Hexenkriegerin bekomm ich einen Slayer nichtmal down, wenn er 3 Level unter mir ist. Außerdem lieg ich durch den massenhaften AE dauernd im Dreck, bzw. ich kann nichtmal bis zu den Heilern Stealth benutzen, da ich davor schon tot bin. Wirklich schade sowas.



Ein AE slayer solltest easy down kriegen, da ihr so ziemlich die gleiche def habt.
Du aber um längen mehr damage auf ihn machst.
Bei den anderen kommts halt auf skillung/erstschlag/etc an wer gewinnt

Außerdem wennst durch den zerg auf die Heiler zuläufst bist selbst schuld..
und wärst auch ohne slayer sofort aus stealth wegen den 5 BW die AE bomben ^^


----------



## Rorgak (13. März 2009)

Kann nur sagen so macht WAR keinen Spaß! Nen Haufen Slayer und Spaltas rennen aufeinander los nachher liegen aller bis auf 2 im Dreck dank AoE, heilen kannst nix, andere Klassen sind unnötig da dieser Melee DD AoE Zerg einfach alles platt rennt.

Viele wollen es nicht hören, aber das ist bumm bumm PvP auf WoW Niveau.


Und Slayer und Spalta  unterscheiden sich kaum der eindruck ist subjektiv, beide bis lvl 8 getestet.

Und für mich steht fest diese Klasse wird bei mir nie einen 2 stelligen Levelbereich erreichen !


----------



## Fireleaf (13. März 2009)

Also ehrlich, alle schreien se nach einer DD klasse die mal schaden macht, dann kommt sie und alle heulen
wieder. euch kann man auch garnix recht machen!

natürlich machen die übermäßig viel schaden, aber gehen so scheiss schnell down, das sie auch kein problemd
darstellen solange sie net 1-2 private heiler haben. also bitte leute


----------



## Senubirath (13. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, alle schreien se nach einer DD klasse die mal schaden macht, dann kommt sie und alle heulen
> wieder. euch kann man auch garnix recht machen!
> 
> natürlich machen die übermäßig viel schaden, aber gehen so scheiss schnell down, das sie auch kein problemd
> darstellen solange sie net 1-2 private heiler haben. also bitte leute



Hier lebt halb ne WoW-Nerf Mentalität..... erst wünscht man sich was... dann kommt es endlich und nu piensen die rum die sich im nachteil sehen...

Ich schätze das gibt es in anderen games auch.... 


Ich für meinen part finde den Spalta ganz okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (13. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> /\
> ||
> \/
> 
> ...



1. oh grosser Meister.....ne, auf das Niveau begeb ich mich nicht!
2. Nein, es ist von Extecy anders formuliert und begründet, nicht irgendeine Aussage wie: generell die Destroklasse wieder mal stärker.....

Es nervt einfach immer diese Aussagen zu hören wie: Diese Fraktion ist stärker oder jene Klasse hat den Vorteil. War ist ein Gruppenspiel und wird auch so balanciert. Anhand deiner Sig bist du zwar anderes gewöhnt, nur es läuft nicht so wie in WoW, wo jede Klasse jede andere chancenlos besiegen kann wenn das Equip stimmt. (Habe WoW selber  3 Jahre gespielt und weiss wie es dort läuft und wieso ich aufgehört habe vor bald einem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Abgesehn davon war es kein persönlicher Angriff, also nimm es nicht so Ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fireleaf schrieb:


> euch kann man auch garnix recht machen!



*Hust*

Cheers


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. März 2009)

War es bei dem Gardisten und dem Sonnenritter nicht dasselbe?
Zuerst wurde man von ihnen überrant und nun sind sie lediglich nur noch ein Teil des Ganzen.
Jeder testet nun den Spalta/Slayer mal an und das war es.


----------



## Luzgrim (13. März 2009)

Ich kann das alles nich richtig nachvollziehen.
Wenn mir als Treiba die Zwergenbomben um die Spitzohrenohren fliegen oder
mich so ein Feuerwerker röstet oder so ein Lederhutkasper mit Schußhandlähmung angetänzelt
kommt frage ich mich zwar auch manchmal warum meine Klasse so benachteiligt ist aber
wenn ich nachher dann in die Schadensstatistik schaue gehts mir wieder besser.
Es wird immer wieder Leute oder Klassen geben die sich benachteiligt fühlen aber die
sollten sich mal fragen ob es wirklich besser ist wenn bei WAR die Klassen auch so
glatt geschliffen werden wie in WOW.
Wenn alle die gleichen Chancen haben wo ist da der Spielspaß.
Es kommt immer drauf an wie man seinen Char beherscht.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (13. März 2009)

word 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (13. März 2009)

Genau...

Wenn alle die selbe chance hätten könnte man ja nur eine klasse freischalten und das wars... keine Auswahl, veränderungen.... net ma mgl skillpunkte in den meisterschaft bäumen zu verteilen.....Aber dann melden sich wieder jene das alles ja so langweilig ist und sie immer noch keine chance haben.......

Aber schon manschmal recht lustig die nerf forderungen zu lesen.... Finde es immer lustig wenn ein Ranged-DD sich beschwert das ein Def-Tank zuviel rüstung und leben hat obwohl se ja im selben lvl range sind^^


----------



## Noriah (13. März 2009)

Ich glaube es wird nichts angepasst an den beiden Klassen. Ich finde den dmg output von ihnen eig ganz ok ( ich spiele selber keinen ).
Vorgestern im T1 war nartürlich die Hölle los, in jedem Nordwacht run ca 8 Spaltas und 8 Slayers. Ich Spiele aif der ordnung seite einen Maschinist und wir haben an diesem Tag 1/18 runs gewonnen. Ich glaube es lag einzig und alleine am optischen vorteil den die Spaltas haben, als die ganzen Spaltas da hochgerannt kommen sah, bemerkte ich bei den anderen ordnungs Spieler schon unruhe in den reihen und sie trauten sich nicht über die Brücke..so lief das jedes mal. Der andere Punkt ist das die Spaltas immer zusammen rumgelaufen sind was nartürlich vorteile mit sich bringt...ich glaube einfach das die Ordnung zu ängslich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selber habe im 1on1 keine probleme gegen Spaltas klar verliere ich auch mal aber das war eher selten der fall.
Darum glaube ich Slayer und Spalta in der Masse richtig eingesetz sind eine tödliche Waffe.


----------



## Jaimewolf (14. März 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen so macht WAR keinen Spaß! Nen Haufen Slayer und Spaltas rennen aufeinander los nachher liegen aller bis auf 2 im Dreck dank AoE, heilen kannst nix, andere Klassen sind unnötig da dieser Melee DD AoE Zerg einfach alles platt rennt.
> 
> Viele wollen es nicht hören, aber das ist bumm bumm PvP auf WoW Niveau.



Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung. Die beiden Klassen scheinen die neuen Noobklassen zu sein.


----------



## roaar (14. März 2009)

Die dmg vom Spalta ist der klasse absolut angepasst. mal abgesehn davon das er leichte rüsse trägt was ihn als meleeklasse schnell zum opfer macht. und der dmg is nun "soooo" hoch auch nicht wie der großteil hier meint. das sie in der sz-übersicht die vorderen ränge belegen liegt wohl eher dran das z.Z kaum andre dd-klassen gespielt werden...wer soll also sonst ganz oben stehn? die heiler sicher nicht...
und der "hohe" dmg-output der immo gefahren wird liegt auch nur daran das spalta und slayer schön in den massenzerg grinden um ihre AE´s rauszuhauen. wenn sich der hype normalisiert hat, die grp in den sz´s wieder mehr klassenvielfalt bieten wird der dmg rapide sinken weil eben net alle wie lemminge auf einem haufen stehn um melee-AE´s zu spammen und in eben denen massensterben. denn dann hat der spalta seine grenzen schon erreicht weil er mit single-target dmg eben nicht das schaffen wird was zb hexen. löwen etc zu bieten haben. es sei denn der gegner geht flitzen und man kann schön von hinten inne weichteile prügeln. aber frontal? dafür hat er meiner meinung nach nicht grade die besten skills. 
meine einschätzung zum spalta in naher zukunft was rvr betrifft...wird nen aasfresser der die halbtoten die am wegrennen sind anchargen geht und von hinten den rest gibt.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (14. März 2009)

Es gibt warscheinlich noch nicht mal ein lvl 40 Spalta/Slayer aber die Klasse ist ja sowiso gleich OP und mac ht den ULTRA schaden gegen über JEDER anderen klasse alle fallen um wie die Fliegen selbst jedliche Tankklasse wird ge onhitet oO. Natürlich muss man absolut 0 Skill haben um den spalta zu spielen da er ja die grösste n00b klasse ever ist! Er fällt zwar schnell um wenn er in die grosse masse rennt und wenn man tot ist macht man keinen schaden das ist aber nur NEBENSÄCHLICH da es ja wie gesagt ein OP N00b roXXor lamer klasse ist wo man 0 skill braucht und jeder lernunfähige bewegungslegasteniker damit der grösste pro sein kann....

so eine Kleine zusammenfassung meiner Vorposter.

Ich habe bis vor kurzem WoW gespielt un haben mir gedacht als ich es angetestet habe "hey das ist ja cool da kann nicht jede klasse alles" Es hat viel mehr abwechslung im spiel usw. Und den eindruck habe ich jetzt immernoch. Klar kann man sagen doe order bzw. Chaos seite hat je ein gegenstück aber das muss es ja weill ein bischen balance muss ein spiel halt haben und wenn jede seite total unterschiedliche klassen hätte währe diese sicher bei 0 und es würde nur rumgeheult "mimimimi die können das spielen ich will auch wää wää"

Die W.A.R Com wollte eine neue DD klasse und sie wurde ins spiel eingeführt da die entwickler aber keine Hellseher sind und die Gedanken der Kunden NICHT lesen können sind natürlich nicht alle zufrieden weill der Spalta/Slayer nicht 100% genau so ist wie sie es wollten und jetzt heuolen sie hier rum...

man könnte meinen wenn man hier das Forum liest ist man auf WoW-europe

Mein Spalta ist jetzt lvl 11 mein Main ist ein Schwarzork mir macht der Spalta einen riesen spass sicherlich auch wegen dem DMG den er raushaut oder besser gesagt wie er ihn raushaut. Gestern haben ich den ganzen Tag Szenarios gespielt und von 30 stück haben wir sicher 15 verloren wenn nicht noch mehr.

Und Warum? Es waren eigentlich immer nur Spalta und Slayer unterwegs und wie oben schon gesagt haut der spalta mehr DMG raus und der Slayer hält mer aus. Und genau das war das problem die Spalta gingen zu schnell down als das man die Slayer hätte umhauen können. Das war zumindest mein Eindruck. Jetzt zum IMBA schaden der beiden klassen....

in den ganzen Szenarien war ich 80% davon tot weill der Spalta AOE schaden macht oder es zumindest sinnvoll ist wenn viele gegner da stehen. Das negatieve am ganzen ist man muss an die gegner rann um den Schaden zu machen da man ja nahkämpfer ist und hat man keinen heiler im rücken wird man fasst instand weggeklatscht.

Aber das ist ja nebensache da irgendjemand mal irgendwann im T1 von einem Spalta/Slayer umgehauen wurde ist es jetzt eine n00b klasse die total OP ist.

Ich wurde als Squigtreiba auch immer von hexenkriegern instand weggenudelt genau so wie der Spalta/Slayer das jetzt halt auch teilweise machen na und? was solls es ist in jedem spiel so das reine nahkampfklassen stoffis oder leichtbetuchte klassen weghauen und das sollte sich auch nicht ändern.

Und zu hexenjäger haben im 1on1 keine Chance gegen Spalta kann ich nur sagen.

1. War ist kein 1on1 PvP spiel und auch nicht Darauf ausgelegt also ein ziemlich überflüssiger vergleich.
2. Ich habe als Spalta noch nie im 1on1 gegen einen hexenjäger gewonnen... der Taucht hinter mir auf es geht maximal 3 sek und ich bin mausetot eben genau weill ich als spalta nix aushalte.

aber ist ja alles ansichtssache oder?

und zum schluss alle die ja sowiso total unzufrieden sind sollen doch ihren W.A.R Account löschen und wieder was anderes spielen denn nicht die neuen Klassen machen ein spiel kaputt sondern die ständigen unzufriedenden alles wollenden nix dafür tuhn müssenden nerfschreier und weiner.

mfg


----------



## RegokGer (14. März 2009)

H3LLSCR34M, lass mich raten, hast nen DK oder Schurken gezockt?

Das ist Schwachsinn was du da erzählst. Der AOE Schaden ist deutlich zu hoch, oder wieder überholt nen lvl 12 Spalta/Slayer mühelos meinen 20er Zauberer der immer wenn möglich AOE raushaut? (Nein ich spiel nicht schlecht, bis vor den Slayern/Spaltas war ich fast immer auf Platz 1 bzw. 2 im DMG) Die Viecher nemen Stoffies und auch alles andre in nen parr Sekunden auseinander, ich bin mitlerweile froh wenn ich nur nen Hexenjäger am Arsch kleben habe...

Im T1 jede Sekunde 150-400 ist einfach viel zu viel, wenn dann noch AOEs die instant und ohne Ablinkzeit sind für 250Kritten ist das einfach viel zu hoch (Im T2 sinds ähnlich hohe Zahlen, nem jetzt nur T1 als Beispiel weil dort die meisten sind)


----------



## Jurtan (14. März 2009)

/ironie an
Ich mache mit meinen Spalta in T2 5k Dps, also wirklich nicht viel
/ironie aus

Ein Nahkampf DD macht mehr Schaden als ein Fernkampf-DD, Teufel auch.
Fernkämpfer liegen schnell im Dreck, wenn der Nahkämpfer an ihnen dran ist. Na sowas.

Das erinnert mich an Stein Schere Papier!

Aber die Leute, die die neuen Klassen (spalta, slayer) nerfen wollen, haben schon recht.
Ihr werdet euren Willen bekommen wie auch in anderen Spielen.

Wenn das dann abgeschlossen ist, würde ich mich an eurer Stelle mal beschweren warum ihr fast nie +500 Einfluss habt bei Burgen/Festungen. Ihr seid ja schleißlich die Besten.

Das Gejammere hier über OP und dergleich nimmt Formen an, die bei WOW vorzufinden waren / sind.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (14. März 2009)

Falsch geraten hab 3.5 Jahre lang einen Resto Druiden gespielt. und falls du jetzt denkst oh OP resto in arena und so. Hab nie arena gespielt.

Klar mag schon sein aber das ist sehr warscheinlich nur im T1 so später kommt es dann drauf an wie der Spalta/Slayer sie selbst Skillt ob er weiterhinn auf Aoe geht ob er auf Aurdauernde kämpfe geht oder ob er eine Singeltarget skillung macht.

und ausserdem hat jede seite ja so eine klasse und wer jetzt denkt jetzt rennen nur noch die klassen wird schnell merken das sich das schnell legt am Schnull wirds wie beim Gardisten und beim Ritter sein. Am schluss rennt in jedem Szenario villeicht noch 1-2 Spalta rum oder eben Slayer...

Aber ich weiss ich hab keinen Plan ich hab noch keinen 40 Char ich weiss aber deswegen kann ich trotzdem das erlebte zu 100% weidergeben aber einige können das was andere erlebt haben in einem spiel ja sowiso immer viel besser wiedergeben.

Also was macht es für einen Sinn über ein Thema zu Diskutieren wo so oder so jeder recht hat und alle anderen liegen total falsch?

naja wie auch immer mir mac ht der Spalta spass auch wenn ich an range DD's immer von hinten ranlaufen muss weill ich sonst immer im dreck liege. Und ich habe noch nie eine klasse gespielt die so offt tot ist man sollte den beiden klassen einen skill geben wo man Suizid begehen kann um dem gegner den kill nicht zu schenken da man eh draufgeht oO.


----------



## roaar (14. März 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> H3LLSCR34M, lass mich raten, hast nen DK oder Schurken gezockt?
> 
> Das ist Schwachsinn was du da erzählst. Der AOE Schaden ist deutlich zu hoch, oder wieder überholt nen lvl 12 Spalta/Slayer mühelos meinen 20er Zauberer der immer wenn möglich AOE raushaut? (Nein ich spiel nicht schlecht, bis vor den Slayern/Spaltas war ich fast immer auf Platz 1 bzw. 2 im DMG) Die Viecher nemen Stoffies und auch alles andre in nen parr Sekunden auseinander, ich bin mitlerweile froh wenn ich nur nen Hexenjäger am Arsch kleben habe...
> 
> Im T1 jede Sekunde 150-400 ist einfach viel zu viel, wenn dann noch AOEs die instant und ohne Ablinkzeit sind für 250Kritten ist das einfach viel zu hoch (Im T2 sinds ähnlich hohe Zahlen, nem jetzt nur T1 als Beispiel weil dort die meisten sind)




was is daran denn bitte zu hoch? oder anders gefragt, was können die 2 neuen kollegen denn noch ausser das und relativ schnell umfallen? soll er garnix können? wär super, hurra ne opferklasse die sich ins rvr stellt zum abfarmen. wär ich voll dafür. wer mag opfer werden? freiwillige vor und ab dafür.
is ja echt herbes programm was hier teilweise gepostet wird...und hart an der grenze zur (tschuldigung) allgemeinen verd......
finds ne frechheit das der bw melees die net grade solche netten skills wie nen stealth haben wegfackelt bevorse auch nur annähernd an ihm dran sind Oo. total unfair. aba wenns net so wär würd er wohl seinem ruf als dd auch nicht gerecht werden. 5€ für die kalauerkasse bitte...

habs oben schonmal erwähnt, die massenzergerei wird sich bald wieder ändern wenn die grp hinsichtlich der klassenzusammenstellung wieder auf normalniveau sind und nicht grade 10 von 12 leut spalter/slayer spielen. und wo keinen mobs stehen gibts auch keine Ae´s. macht denn in der summe...wenig dmgoutput für den armen spalta.
und ich könnt jetzt schon wetten das denn die beschwerden genau inne andre richtung gehen und jeder entsetzt ist wie wenig dmg die doch plötzlich machen und was fürne shiceklasse und bla und blub. 

die welt ist so ungerecht, skandal ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so und nu geh ich weiter spalten auch wenns die neue noobklasse is. immerhin nen noob mit spass am spalter.


----------



## tintamarra (14. März 2009)

Man sollte auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der massive Schaden von Slayern/Spaltaz, der am Ende vom Szenario da in so tollen Zahlen steht, auch zu einem Großteil blinder AoE-Schaden ist.
Will sagen: Die DDs, die sinnvoll die richtigen Ziele gezielt ausschalten und unter dem Strich zwar weniger Schaden machen aber effektiver arbeiten, sind oft sinnvoller für den Sieg als der eine Typ, der die Tabellenzahlen für die Szenariowertung aufbläht.

Nun sind Slayer und Spalta für genau dieses Aufblähen wie geschaffen und das wird halt so weitergehen. Ab 20 kriegen die Heiler auch AoE-Heals, was dann der Situation wenigstens ETWAS die Schärfe nimmt, aber wenn man halt 10+ AoE-Melees hat, die einfach irgendwo langrennen (meist ohne Sinn und Verstand oder lange Überlebensdauer) gibts halt hohe DMG-Zahlen.

Ich persönlich finde die neuen Klassen auch etwas zu stark, aber für ein schlussendliches Urteil muss wohl mehr davon ins T3 und T4 kommen, damit man das abschätzen kann. Ich fände allerdings auch gut, wenn im T1 und T2 ein wenig lowlevel-Balancing von Mythic aus passieren würde. Z.B. könnte man die AoE-Heals der Heiler früher freigeben oder den AoE-DMG der Nahkampf-DDs zumindest in der Levelrange etwas zurückdrehen.


----------



## lästard (14. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben OP-destros UND ihr so UNTERLEGENEN ALLIANZLER *wink*  <<< ich hoffe ihr seht die ironie und sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin allianzler mit herz und seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab nen 40er sw / 40er WL und baue mir grad nen slayer .... ( was nicht heißt das ich deshalb besonders wichtiger bin als einer mit nur einem char )

soo erstmal ist der spalter nicht OP ..... 
der slayer ist auch nicht OP...

beide klassen vieleicht wenns ums lvln geht den man kann sehr geil ae lvln solo ....

warum sag ich das er nicht op ist m,ein slayer ist 17 und ich verliere gegen keinen spalter ( BIS JETZT !!!!  ) kann sich ja noch ändern.
und gegen die anderen klassen FINDE ICH spielt sich der slayer wie der weiße löwe auf diesem lvl ....

ich hab nur ein bedenken und ich hoffe ich krieg hier ne antwort ... der spalta hat die moral 1 3200life bubble ... das ist das einzige das ich etwas OP finde wobei der slayer sowas ähnliches hat .. also es  doch   ausgeglichen ist .... ich persönlich finde das halt bei beide klassen  fehl am platz das sind fähigkeiten  fuer heiler nicht fuer melee (ae) dd  nein mein ist nicht ae geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und ich muss  dem einem vorredner  bei stimmewn leute  das ist  unser spiel das wir uns gewünscht habn .... wir wollten alle kein  wow mehr weil es soo eego wurde item geil und  nerf geheule ...... hört auf damit .. klar kann man mal sagen ( wie bei der hexe der fall war ) ui das ist zuviel damage .... abba nicht bei lvl 22 spalter/slayer .... das sagt noch recht wenig aus .. die hexe hatte  gegen alle klassen I-winbutton  das sehe ich beim spalter/slayer noch nicht


----------



## RegokGer (14. März 2009)

Bei WoW haben auch alle DKspieler behauptet der sei nicht OP, er wars trotzdem, nur weil jetzt alle Slayer/Spalta spieler aus ihren Löchern kommen und weiterhin op bleiben wollen (was ich ihnen nichtmal verübeln kann) und somit das gegenteil behaupten, ist ers trotzdem.


----------



## sTereoType (14. März 2009)

naja, mittlerweile finden auch wieder andere karrieren ihren weg zurück ins sc und wenn man da nur mit spaltern/slayern antanzt, liegt man meist schon im dreck weil die caster einen fokussen. der dmg ist gerechtfertigt, vielleicht ein mü zu hoch, da ein spalter erstmal seinen weg zu den softtargets finden muss. wenn man ihn dort hinkommen lässt, wütet er halt wie ein orkan in den reihen und dafür ist er auch gedacht. dadurch das man schon aus der ferne angegriffen werden kann, hat man als spalta7slayer und schon auf den weg zum gegner den berserk mode und keine möglichkeit ohne gegner diesen los zu werden.


----------



## Neradox (14. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja, mittlerweile finden auch wieder andere karrieren ihren weg zurück ins sc und wenn man da nur mit spaltern/slayern antanzt, liegt man meist schon im dreck weil die caster einen fokussen. der dmg ist gerechtfertigt, vielleicht ein mü zu hoch, da ein spalter erstmal seinen weg zu den softtargets finden muss. wenn man ihn dort hinkommen lässt, wütet er halt wie ein orkan in den reihen und dafür ist er auch gedacht. dadurch das man schon aus der ferne angegriffen werden kann, hat man als spalta7slayer und schon auf den weg zum gegner den berserk mode und keine möglichkeit ohne gegner diesen los zu werden.



Da stimme ich dir fast überall zu, allerdings hast du den AoE, der dich entlädt, dafür brauchst du keinen Gegner sondern du kannst ihn einfach ins Nichts ballern.


----------



## sTereoType (14. März 2009)

da hab ich dir den skill wiedermal nicht vernünftig angeguckt xD danke für das drauf hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (14. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da hab ich dir den skill wiedermal nicht vernünftig angeguckt xD danke für das drauf hinweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Problem. Das hat mir auch schon öfters den Hintern gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Patso (15. März 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> H3LLSCR34M, lass mich raten, hast nen DK oder Schurken gezockt?
> 
> Das ist Schwachsinn was du da erzählst. Der AOE Schaden ist deutlich zu hoch, oder wieder überholt nen lvl 12 Spalta/Slayer mühelos meinen 20er Zauberer der immer wenn möglich AOE raushaut? (Nein ich spiel nicht schlecht, bis vor den Slayern/Spaltas war ich fast immer auf Platz 1 bzw. 2 im DMG) Die Viecher nemen Stoffies und auch alles andre in nen parr Sekunden auseinander, ich bin mitlerweile froh wenn ich nur nen Hexenjäger am Arsch kleben habe...
> 
> Im T1 jede Sekunde 150-400 ist einfach viel zu viel, wenn dann noch AOEs die instant und ohne Ablinkzeit sind für 250Kritten ist das einfach viel zu hoch (Im T2 sinds ähnlich hohe Zahlen, nem jetzt nur T1 als Beispiel weil dort die meisten sind)



muss wohl dadrann liegen das du n stoffie bist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( hau den slayer /spalta mal auf reichweite wen er die mechanik voll hatt also groß wird und leuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


wartet doch erstmal bis die alle im t4 sind und in 5-6 monaten können wir dann nach nem nerf schreien ach ja NERF ZAUBERE DRECKS DOTS IMMMER VIEL ZU STARK MIMIMI OP NERF LALALA BOONKLASSE so viel zu dem thema ;P


----------



## texus19 (15. März 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Bei WoW haben auch alle DKspieler behauptet der sei nicht OP, er wars trotzdem, nur weil jetzt alle Slayer/Spalta spieler aus ihren Löchern kommen und weiterhin op bleiben wollen (was ich ihnen nichtmal verübeln kann) und somit das gegenteil behaupten, ist ers trotzdem.




Dir sollte man posten verbieten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbODW (17. März 2009)

Ich habe erst gestern angefangen mir einen Spalta zu bauen, weil ich den Massenansturm zum Release vermeiden wollte, der wohl auch genauso stattgefunden hat.

Jetzt ist man im T1 höchsten mal mit 2 Spaltakollegen unterwegs und die ganze Sache damit meiner Meinung nach klassentechnisch recht ausgeglichen.

Natürlich haut der Bursche eine Unmenge an Nahkampfschaden raus und wenn zwei Spalta nebeneinanden ihren AE rausdonnern, wirds sogar für Eisenbrecher und Konsorten brandgefährlich aber.... ich bin noch nie so oft instant gestorben. Sowie der Spalta anfängt rot zu leuchten weil er zum Berserker wird, reicht oft schon ein gut plazierter Feuerball und ich bin hops.

Die Heiler, zumindest im T1 können da fast nicht gegenheilen, so zumindest mein Eindruck.

Aus diesem Grund finde ich den Spalta nicht wirklich zu stark. Natürlich schnetzelt er Stoffies weg wie nix. Gestern haben drei Erzmagier in Khaines Umarmung auf einem Haufen gestanden und ich konnte mich um eine Mauer herum an sie ranschleichen und dann loslegen. Ich glaube, die waren ziemlich überrascht als ich plötzlich zwischen ihnen stand und die Axt kreisen liess, so dass sie kaum dazu kamen, sich untereinander zu heilen und dann auch recht schnell umgefallen sind aber das war eine Ausnahme.

Da hat einfach alles gepasst. Ich hatte Deckung, die Heiler standen im Pulk im Hintergrund und fühlten sich sicher, da der Rest sich weiter vorne auf die Mütze gegeben hat.

Ansonsten stirbt der Spalta sogar noch schneller als eine hexenkriegerin, da er sich ziemlich schnell im Berserkermodus befindet und dann eine große Zielscheibe auf der Stirn hat.

Allerdings wird er mein neuer Plünderertwink werden. Bisher hatte ich dafür einen Treiba aber im PVE muss ich mit dem im Gegensatz zum Spalta richtig arbeiten.


----------



## Senubirath (17. März 2009)

Naja... auch mit dem Spalta muss man richtig umgehen können.... Schaden raushauen ist eine sache aber dann den momend finden kurz aufzuhören und ne kleine erholungspause einzulegen da die pots noch cd haben ist schon kniffelig

Ich finde die leute lustig die meinen alle weg kloppen zu können und dann heulen weil der heal net reicht.... aber das ist halb das los der beiden klassen... ab Berserker gehts es nur noch abwärts ^^ Und das gefällt mir... Ich liebe es noch ein oder 2 gegner mitzunehmen wenn ich an vorderster front stehe und schön ae fahre XD


----------



## Wulfenson (18. März 2009)

Bin heute grade im t3 angekommen mit lvl 23

bis jetzt finde ich den Spalta eigtl sehr ausgeglichen,
klar er haut ne menge raus aber liegt fast genauso schnell im dreck wie ne hk

bin eigtl nur auf AE unterwegs und muss sagen es geht,
ab und an ist man am verzweifeln wenn mal wieder 5 BW am start sind
aber ansonst hatt man ne faire chance wen mitzunehmen.

Taktiken hab ich größtenteils

Leben + Hot 
drin gehabt so überlebt ma wenigst bissl länger und ein dot reißt einen nicht gleich ins jenseits
weil mal wieder die heiler pennen, außerdem ist man so zwischen den kämpfen gleich wieder voll was besonders 
in Flaggen sc sehr nice is

mit 23 hab ich endlich 
Leben + AE 9 Ziele 20fuß
testen können, muss sagen die 20fuß sind das beste daran denn so erwischt bei den heilern hinten wenigst immer 2 
(wohlgemerkt erwischen, down gehn die ned, zumindest meist ned^^)
im Zerg kann man jetzt endlich wieder etwas druck auf die heiler machen, aber bei ner guten truppe hält sich der druck sehr in grenzen.
vor allem gut in den gruppen verteilte sigi/jdk kann man so gut wie nicht in bedrängniss bringen


aber alles in allem bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meinem spalta,
der imba char ist er auf 23 mal ned, also keine sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie er sich im t3 noch entwickeln wird und wie ich im t4 abschneide 
wage ich derzeit nicht einzuschätzen

was mir jedoch sorge bereitet ist das BW mich schneller dreck fressen lassen (wenn ich ned durchn zerg sie bissl ärgern kann)
 als ich *narf ned schon wieder* sagen kann

Außerdem befürchte ich auf 40 instant down zu sein bevor ich überhaupt damage machn konnte
da einem ja Tarnung und Jump fehlen um ranzukommen
naja ma guggn ^^

mfg


ps: 
slayer krieg ich irgendwie nur in den sc ohne prob down, alle die mir im rvr begegnet sind habn mich gnadenlos gemoscht aber bei meiner AE skillung wohl kein wunder ^^
richtig abartig fand ich nur den 13er slayer der mich weggehaun hatt als ich 17 war o0
aber salute dem spieler muss top equip gewesen sein und spielerisch gab er sich auch keine blöße


----------



## pbODW (18. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Naja... auch mit dem Spalta muss man richtig umgehen können.... Schaden raushauen ist eine sache aber dann den momend finden kurz aufzuhören und ne kleine erholungspause einzulegen da die pots noch cd haben ist schon kniffelig
> 
> Ich finde die leute lustig die meinen alle weg kloppen zu können und dann heulen weil der heal net reicht.... aber das ist halb das los der beiden klassen... ab Berserker gehts es nur noch abwärts ^^ Und das gefällt mir... Ich liebe es noch ein oder 2 gegner mitzunehmen wenn ich an vorderster front stehe und schön ae fahre XD



Das ist ja grad das Gute an der Klasse. Er muss in den Nahkampf und ist da auf Gedeih und Verderb den eigenen Heilern ausgeliefert.

Man stelle sich vor, der Spalta würde zu dem Schaden, den er verursacht auch noch stehenbleiben. Dann wären wir in einem PVE-basierten Spiel wie beispielsweise Lotro, da funktioniert sowas, in Warhammer nicht. Man muss halt immer schauen, wo man in den Kampf eingreift. 

Mir macht das ne Menge Spass, vor allem, da ich als eigentlicher Tankspieler endlich unsere Heiler auch ohne Guard jeden vorwitzigen Hexenjäger vom Hals halten kann. Ist ein krasses Gegenprogramm zum Tank. Der steht zwar ewig aber haut halt selbst ohne Hilfe keinen Feind um, jetzt gibts die grobe Kelle, dafür liege ich auch oft genug im Dreck. Abwechslung ist das halbe Leben.


----------



## heretik (18. März 2009)

pbODW schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, der Spalta würde zu dem Schaden, den er verursacht auch noch stehenbleiben.



Brauch ich mir nicht vorstellen, gibt's schon. Heißen Feuerzauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (18. März 2009)

Ja Heretik das gute alte Dream Team: Siggi und BW das macht spaß, den Siggi bekommst auch als Spalta zumindest im T2 nur extrem schwer und bei Unfähigkeit des Spielers down, haust den BW wirst auch gebruzzelt.


Achja deren Pushback wurde doch erhöht, wurde im Gegenzug nicht auch das Feature eingeführt das Elementarresistenz den Schaden reduziert?*wunder*


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (18. März 2009)

Ich binn mit meinem Spalta uch bei lvl 20 angekommen und mal abgesehen davon das mir der Spalta viel spass macht finde ich er sollte so bleiben wie er ist damit meine ich er soll genau so viel aushalten wie er es im mom ist alo 0,00nix und er DMG sollte auch genau der gleiche bleiben.

Wiso?

Ich spiele eigentlich andauernd szenarios und wenn ich nur dmg auf singeltargets mache binn ich im DMG gerade mal in den top 5 wenns hoch kommt haue ich nur wie ein blöder AOE raus sieht das schon ganz anders aus nur bringt das mir nix meiner gruppe auch nix usw. einzig und alleine der DMG Tabelle am schluss.

wenn ich durchs Szenario renne in eine gruppe hopse und Aoe raushaue ist das ganz schön dolle nur sagen wir mal bekommt ein gegner im schnitt so 300 dmg pro schlag wenn überhaupt und so haue ich keinen um stehen da noch 2 heiler der gegnerischen seite daneben bring der ganze Aoe soviel wie wenn ich mit einem Glas Wasser den abwasch machen möchte... JEtzt fragen sich sicher einige warum geht er nicht auf den heiler?^^ war ja auch nur ein beispiel das ich schon des öfteren selbst ausprobiert habe >.<.

Und zum Thema Heilerkiller und so ich weiss nicht in welche kategorie ich den Stigmapriester stecken soll aber wenn ich als spalta und der stigma aufm selben lvl sind breche ich mir fast das genick bis ich ihn down habe aber in den meisten fällen ist es so das ich down gehe den für das man ihn als heiler sieht hält er ziemlich viel aus und kann auch gut schaden machen sicher incht mehr als ein DD aber im 1on1 z.B. im Szenario eben steht meine Ampel nie auf grün. Villeicht mache ich auch was falsch hab noch keinen 40 in War^^ und kenne mich noch nicht mit allen feinheiten aus aber ich schreibe ja nur was ich sehe und erlebt habe bis jetzt im game und um singeltargets schnell zu plätte binn ich der meinung ist man mit nem hexenjäger/kriegerin immer noch bei weitem besser dran und wie einige schon gesagt haben hält man mehr aus als Spalta/Slayer.

Und obwohl ich enormen schaden raushaue sehe ich mich im Szenario teilweise eher als Opferklasse weill ich so schnell gekillt werde wie die Fliege auf der fensterscheibe dann haut mir ein Feuerzauberer noch so feuerketten drauf (oder wie die auch immer heissen^^) ich kann mich nicht mehr bewegen und werde weggehauen und kann dabei zusehen wie ich zimlich schnell down gehe^^ mit lvl 18 hat sich das ja teilweise geändert.

Aber was ich noch so als kleiner flame loswerden muss weill mir diese Nerfschreiereien so gegen den strich gehen ist das sowas nur von leuten gepostet wird die mit absolut nix klar kommen immer die besten sein wollen aber es durch ihre besserwiserische ignoranz nie sein werden und dann rumheulen bis man ihnen den schnuller gibt und sie wieder die klappe halten.

Der Spalta/Slayer ist keine überklasse er macht viel schaden aber eine Casterklasse haut mit den AoE's die sie hat immer noch bei weiten mehr raus als ein Spalta/Slayer.

Die Beiden klassen sind nur OP wenn sie in massen auftreten aber das ist wohl bei jeder klasse so!

jetzt  heulen viele rum das die Stoffis immer nur die Opfer sind? Das sagen auch nur die die wie Opfer spielen sorry... kommt eine melee klasse nicht an eine Casterklasse ran ist sie IMMER das Opfer und genau da drinn ist das gleichgewicht. Und es ist so es kommt einfach auf den spieler an ich haue teilweise Runenpriester weg auf lvl 20 wo ich denke "lol wasn nup" und andererseits beisse ich mir an lvl 16 Runenpriester solange die zähne aus bis verstärkung anrückt und ich weggehauen werde.

Der spalta frist schon im normalzustand so enormen schaden das es kaum wegheilbar ist ist er im berserkerrausch muss man ihm nur noche in Bein stellen und er geht down...

Und nur mal zu info klar killt jeder offensieve nahkämpfer stoffis was sollen sie sonst tuhen? Das muss man mir mal erklären würde der Spalta nicht so einen DMG machen für was wäre er denn dann zu gebrauchen? für garnix. Aber wie es den anschein hat sind die leute zufriedener wenn sie Opfer umhauen können die an ihnen keinen schaden machen sich nicht heilen können und 0 Chance haben. Ist finde ich ziemlich schade aber so ist der mensch halt er geht den weg des geringsten wiederstandes und das will eine Comunitie den Entwiklern eben immer wieder aufzwängen durch die ganze nerf und OP schreierei.

Und es spielt keine rolle ob man einen Spalta oder einen Stoffi in die menge wirft beide gehen gleich schnell down der vorteil vom stoffi sofern er heiler ist er kann noch dagegenheilen auch wenn nur kurz und mit keinem erfolg aber er kann. Der Spalta/slayer hat keine obtion sich vor dem Galgen zu retten.

Und im Endgame wird der Spalta/slayer denke ich mal auf distanz zu den grössten opferklassen gegen offensiefe caster oder allgemeinfernkämpfer.

ALSO nerft die Oberkrasseste Imbaklasse allerzeiten bis sie keinen schaden mehr macht dann ist auch der heiler gücklich wenn er einen reinen DD mühelos töten kann so wollen es doch die ganzen mimimi OP ich immer opfer schreier doch! Aber selbst wenn es soweit kommt werde ich meinen Spalta auf lvl 40 spielen und Spass daran haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## pbODW (19. März 2009)

Ich denke einfach mal, dass das Balancing-System einfach für die Mehrheit der Spieler ungwohnt ist.

Ich habe in Lotro einen Hauptmann gespielt, was ja ganz witzig ist, da er eine Alleskönner-Klasse darstellt. Dicke Rüstung, guter Schaden, Gruppen- und Einzel-Hots, Gruppenbuffs und ein Pet auch noch.

Es war eine ziemliche Umstellung als ich angefangen habe War zu spielen aber auch wenn ich mit einigen Inhalten im Spiel nicht wirklich zufrieden bin, dass Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip habe ich zu schätzen gelernt.

Mit meinem Spalta auf einem Siggi oder Tank rumzudengeln bringt nicht allzuviel, es sei den man will die einfach mal ablenken, sich an Feuerzauberer und andere Stoffies ranzupirschen ist schon eher erfolgsversprechend aber vor allem bei Feuerzauberern nicht einfach aber wehe wenn ich an ihnen klebe.

Schön auch dass der Spalta wie der Weiße Löwe einen Sprint hat der keine AP verbraucht. Die Klasse kann, wie jede andere auch einige Sachen sehr gut und andere dafür halt nicht. Diese Defizite müssen durch das Gruppenspiel ausgeglichen werden und hier hakts halt vor allem in Zufallsszenarien.

Ich bin mit meinem Spalta gestern in einem Szenario gut fünfmal umgegangen als ich unsere Heiler geschützt habe. Trotzdem keinen einzigen Heal erhalten, vor zwei Tagen wurde ich in derselben Situation hochgeheilt.

So ist das halt nunmal, in Stammgruppen passiert so etwas nicht, in einer Zufallsgruppe muss ich damit rechnen. Wenn  drei Spaltas oder Slayer im Pulk über die eigenen Stoffies herfallen kann ich mich imo doch nicht darüber beschweren, dass die imba sind.

Wäre ein Tank dagewesen und hätte Knockdown oder Kickbacks verteilt, kann die Situation ganz anders ausgehen, so ist das nunmal in War.


----------



## Wunde (19. März 2009)

Also ich denke daß der Spalter wirklich viel Damage raushaut. Aber meiner Meinung nach soll er das auch tun, denn eine Stoffklasse, die übers ganze Feld zum Gegner rennen muß um Schaden auszuteilen ist wesentlich anfälliger für Attacken als diejenigen die getarnt oder springen können. Deshalb auch...wenn sie mal beim Feind sind, dann sollen sie auch in der kurzen Dauer ihrer Lebenszeit (denn wie schon oft erwähnt, lange isses nicht wenn er in Berserker geht) auch Schaden rausdrücken.

Was mich aber zur Zeit enorm stört ist die Tatsache daß ich Spalta und BO's kaum unterscheiden kann. Für mich sehen die beiden exakt gleich aus und nur wenn ich das Symbol oben betrachte, dann seh ich...ahh, ein Spalta. Aber mir ist es jetzt schon bestimmt zig mal passiert, daß ich einen Ork anvisiere, mir sag, "Dreck, schon wieder einen Tank ins Target bekommen" und mein Target schon aus reiner Macht der Gewohnheit ändere. Mir fällt einfach viel zu spät auf, daß diese grünen Riesen ja 2 Einhänder tragen.

Ich schätze, da hat es die Zerstörung etwas einfacher, denn nen nackten Zwerg kann man etwas leichter im Zerg erkennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackdream07 (20. März 2009)

ich finde den spalter bis jetzt genau richtig. mit slayern kenne ich mich nicht aus.

man kann auch erst zum schluss sagen (T4, lvl 40) was nun sache ist. 
außerdem gibt es schlimmere klassen wie den WB wo ich mich frage OB der AoE so gewollt ist !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFg


----------



## Pantezza (20. März 2009)

naja den slayer besser erkennen ist relativ, eigentlich guck ich da nur auf die roten haare, da die meisten diese haben, im t4 hab ich jedoch auch schon slayer mit IB verwechselt vdh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (20. März 2009)

genau Das ist die begründung warum der Spalta nicht OP ist oder nicht generft werden muss.

Wie es Wunde geschrieben hat. Ein Nahkämpfer der nur ein mü mehr aushällt als ein Stoffträger der zugleich noch durch die ganzen gegnermassen rennen muss umüberhaupt in die nähe seines ziels zu kommen nähmlich den Stoffi muss einfach viel schaden machen.

Wenn ein Spalta/slayer kein Heiler im rücken hat ist er einfach nur ein Onehitopfer und wenn er es mal schafft an sein ziel zu kommen muss er es einfach mit einem enormen DMG weghauen können weill er sowiso nicht lange lebt. 

Die beiden klassen haben nicht einmal die möglichkeit sich aus brenzligen situationen zu retten ausser dieser skill wo man wenn man verlangsamt wird wieder rauskommt was aber 60sek CD hat. heilern kann er sich auch nicht usw.

Da finde ich einen Feuermagier viel krasser der steht immer hinten und wenn er mehrere sind bomben sie die ganze menge weg bis da mal einer ran kommt ist er 3mal tot.

oder Der Stigmapriester auf den können 2 DDs einkloppen er heilt sich selbst und andere gruppenmitglieder hoch und haut noch einen von den DD's weg.

aber so wie man hier weiter liest ist das spalter sind OP gemaule sowiso schon eingemauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg


----------



## tribaldoc (23. April 2009)

spalta und slayer ist für leute die eben nix können müssen um gut zu sein.
das konzept ist aus wow und sollte hoffentlich jetzt nicht für jede klasse übernommen werden. der hype ist eh vorbei und es
normalisiert sich wieder. die leute die keine mainstreamklasse spielen (spalta/slayer/sigmar/feuermagier) sind mir als heiler wesentlich lieber.


----------



## tribaldoc (23. April 2009)

Jurtan schrieb:


> /ironie an
> Ich mache mit meinen Spalta in T2 5k Dps, also wirklich nicht viel
> /ironie aus
> 
> ...



schreibt einer der mit "stein schere papier" kommt. 
fakt ist, das nahkampf > fernkampf ist.
hab in den scenarios auch noch kein papier, keine schere gesehen. gut steine liegen rum.

ansonsten schreit ihr doch aber offenbar alle nach wow. dann spielt es bitte! und last den warhammer fans ihren spaß. ob nun spalta oder slayer.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (25. April 2009)

Spalta und Slaya sind klassen wo man nix können muss und das system wurde aus WoW übernommen?

Also den Spalta vergleiche ich mal nicht mit einem Schurken aus WoW da kommt eher der Hexenjäger oder hexenkriegerin in frage.

Hab selbst 3.5 Jahre WoW gezockt und mit den ganzen testservern auch jede Klasse mal aufm max lvl gespielt. 

Das stimmt schon ein Spalta ist eine Klasse wo "relatiev" einfach zu spielen ist je nach dem wie man es sieht.

In WoW war jede DD klasse um es mal so aus zudrücken eine klasse die jeder depp spielen konnte der auf dem Stand eines 13 Jährigen war habe ich offt von DD's gehört. Ein DD ist in jedem MMORPG simpel zu spielen da er nur eins können muss nähmlich DMG machen. Hab in WoW als main immer einen heiler gespielt und schon in den vorherigen mmos.

Für mich war es schwierig auf einen DD um zu steigen da es eine völlig andere spielweise war.

Aber einfach zu sagenSpalta ist eine Klasse für die Leute die nix können. Oder eine klasse wo man nix können muss. Solche aussagen zeigen mal wieder wie wenig bis überhauptnicht leute sich über eine Klasse informieren bevor sie so einen Müll schreiben. Den im grunde muss man für keine Klasse was können wenn man weiss wie man sie spielen muss oder wenn man sie beherscht aber das tuhen eben nicht alle...

mfg H3ll


----------



## Taegan (1. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal Spalta hat ein "ähnliches" spielprinzip wie der Krieger aus Wow, zuhauen, mehr rage und skills fressen diese wieder auf, wobei es grundlegend anders ist, da krieger auch mal Tank ist, es ist im prinzip, um es mit wow worten zu sagen, ein Fury Krieger mit leichter Rsütung, schätze darauf wolltest du hinaus? Und was mich auch interessieren würde, wie siehst eigm it Spielerzahl von Spalta aus, gibt es eher zu viele/wenige/ausgelichen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (1. Mai 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Und was mich auch interessieren würde, wie siehst eigm it Spielerzahl von Spalta aus, gibt es eher zu viele/wenige/ausgelichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt denke ich auf den Server an.
Auf Erengrad laufen im T4 jedemenge davon rum. Und in der Menge sind sie einfach nur eklig.


----------



## Taegan (2. Mai 2009)

Würde mich konkret auf Averland beziehen, denke mal das ist zu spezifisch, und dann doch noch was kurzes, wie sieht es mit beliebtheit von dem Spalta aus, wird er gerne mitgenommen, da die anzahl ja doch hoch ist, und ob es Sinn macht jetzt Spalta anzufangen, als Main und fest durchzuspielen !


----------



## Zafires (26. Mai 2009)

> Kann nur sagen so macht WAR keinen Spaß! Nen Haufen Slayer und Spaltas rennen aufeinander los nachher liegen aller bis auf 2 im Dreck dank AoE, heilen kannst nix, andere Klassen sind unnötig da dieser Melee DD AoE Zerg einfach alles platt rennt.



Ich bitte dich-.-

Slayer und Spalta teilen zwar gut aus aber wenn sie Wutentbrannt sind, haben sie keine Chance mehr.. Widerstände und Rüstung um *50% reduziert!*

Das heisst du machst keine 100 Schaden merh sondern 150... (als beispiel)
Und wenn man unter lvl 20 Spielt und die Heiler noch keinen Gruppenheal haben, is klar das der ein oder andere umkippt, aber OP sind die Klassen nicht. 

Und Magus und Maschinisten haben gleich viel wenn nicht sogar mehr AE.

Naja finds schade das so Leute wie der über mir das Spiel schlecht machen und die Leute die sich gerade umschaun und überlegen ob sie mit WAR anfangen werden dadurch abgeschreckt und vill abgebracht das Spiel zu spielen.

mfg
Zafi


----------

